# Hohe Verluste bei Neuanschaffungen



## AxelU (8. Mai 2009)

Hallo Leute,

wie schon mehrfach hier beschrieben, habe ich in meinem Teich ausschließlich Kleinstfische. Ich suche (und Finde) im Internet immer wieder nach Berichten über typische Aquariumfische im Gartenteich. Wenn ich dann aber versuche diese Fische tatsächlich im Teich zu halten, habe ich enorme Verluste, oftmals bis zu 100 %. 

Z. B. heisst es, dass der normale rote und grüne Schwerträger bis 10° Wassertemperatur zu halten ist. Also habe ich mir 5 rote Schwerträger gekauft. 2 Tage ging es gut, das Wasser hatte knapp 20° und die Fische schienen sich extrem wohl zu führen, waren auch sehr verfressen. Dann kamen 2 kühle Tage mit Regen und Wind, der Teich ging unter 18° und die Schwerträger waren im Fischhimmel. 

Das gleiche ist mir mit 5 Macropodus opercularis passiert. Alle tot.

Guppies hingegen haben die Kältetage (teilweise) überstanden. Von 10 Stück sind immerhin noch 6 Stück da.

Panzelwelse lassen sich von niedrigen Temparaturen überhaupt nicht stören. Die sind selbst bei 15° noch quietschvergnügt. Das hätte ich nie für möglich gehalten.

Bei Xenotoca eiseni sind von 5 Stück noch 3 Stück am Leben.

Irgenwo habe ich dann mal gelesen, dass die Aquariumtiere durch die seit Generationen zu warem Haltung und nachzucht bei 24-28° ihre natürliche Kälteresitenz verloren haben und dass man diese verweichlichten Nachzuchten in größeren Mengen in den Teich bringen muss, um ein paar Exemplare zu finden, die tatsächlich noch die ehemaligen Temperaturen aushalten.

Ist das wirklich so?

Oder liegt es an meinem Teich? Könnte etwas an meinem Teich doch falsch sein? Die Wasserwerte sind gut.

Meine Notropis Chrosomis sterben auf jeden Fall nicht und vermehren sich munter.

Axel


----------



## sister_in_act (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hohe Verluste bei Neuanschaffungen*

Hi Axel

Gibt es einen bestimmtem Grund, warum du diese *Testreihe* durchführst?
In einem Aquarium herrschen konstante Temperaturen im Gegensatz zum Teich, der täglich bei Tag und Nacht im Sommer wie im Winter hohen Temperaturschwankungen ausgesetzt ist.
Selbst wenn sie diese überleben wird ihr Organismus  strapaziert und anfällig für Keime.
Sie gehen also so oder so  irgendwann ein.
Das sind extreme Belastungen für die Tiere und ich kanns nicht wirklich nachvollziehen, warum  man das den Tieren antut.



> wie schon mehrfach hier beschrieben, habe ich in meinem Teich ausschließlich Kleinstfische. Ich suche (und Finde) im Internet immer wieder nach Berichten über typische Aquariumfische im Gartenteich.



Vielleicht sollten die Leute dazuschreiben wieviel einen Sommer überleben. Das Ergebnis wird gegen null gehen...

Gruß Ulla


----------



## AxelU (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hohe Verluste bei Neuanschaffungen*

Hallo Ulla,

sorry, aber Deine Aussage stimmt ganz und gar nicht, im Gegenteil. 

Die Berichte gehen dahin, dass z. B. Schwerträger, __ Macropoden, Guppies, Panzerwelse usw. sich im Gartenteich extrem gut vermehren, dabei sehr großen, vitalen und farbenfrohen Nachwuchs erzeugen, der bedeutend widerstandsfähiger ist, als seine Aquariumverwandschaft.

Axel


----------



## goldfisch (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hohe Verluste bei Neuanschaffungen*

Hallo,

Formen der von Axel genannten Fische müssen auch in der Natur extreme Tag/Nacht - Sommer/Wintertemperaturschwankungen aushalten.

Von den Makropoden- und Schwertträgern gibt es allerdings recht viele Formen. M.opercularis kommt natürlich vom Amur bis Vietnam (analog dem __ Goldfisch !) vor. Invasiv in Japan, Südrussland und Nordamerika. Schwerträger gibt es von den Anden und auf Yucatan ..... Was sich da in der Zucht rausgemendelt hat ist schwer abzuschätzen. Wenn man keine WF bekommt, kann man eigentlich nur versuchen rückzuzüchten.

Ein weiterer Aspekt kann sein das steril oder mit Antibiotika gehaltenen AQ Stämme  nicht mit den Keimen im Teich zurechtkommen.

Axel wie sind den Deine Wasserwerte ? Die Fische lieben es glaube ich alle ausser den Welsen alle etwas mineralisch. Allerdings trifft das auf Notropis genauso zu.



mfg Jürgen


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hohe Verluste bei Neuanschaffungen*

Hi Axel,

hast Du die Aquarienfische direkt nach dem Kauf in den Teich gesetzt oder erst eine Zeitlang im Aquarium aklimatisiert?

MfG Frank


----------



## goldfisch (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hohe Verluste bei Neuanschaffungen*

Hallo Axel,
waren die Fische aus dem Laden, oder von einer Börse.
mfg Jürgen


----------



## sister_in_act (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hohe Verluste bei Neuanschaffungen*

Hallo Axel

ich bin davon ausgegangen weil ich jahrelang selbst ein Warmwasseraquarium hatte.
Und von warmem Wasser und gleichbleibenden Temperaturen wie im Aquarium kann man beim Teich ja nicht wirklich ausgehen.


> Formen der von Axel genannten Fische müssen auch in der Natur extreme Tag/Nacht - Sommer/Wintertemperaturschwankungen aushalten.



Sind denn im Handel Fische direkt aus diesen Gebieten zu beziehen oder sind es nicht alles  empfindlich gewordene Nachzuchten??

Wenn ich falsch liege sorry
Gruß Ulla


----------



## AxelU (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hohe Verluste bei Neuanschaffungen*

Hallo Leute,

so viele Fragen 

1. Mein Wasser ist sehr weich. KH ca. 5. Aber erst seit dem Muschelgrus im Teich ist. Vorher war KH nahezu 0. PH ist 7,5 - 8.

2. Die Fische sind direkt in den Teich gekommen. Ein Aquarium habe ich nicht. Allerdings hole ich nur Aquariumfische, wenn mein Teich mindestens 20° hat. Die Fische kommen zuerst mit dem Beutelwasser in einen Eimer, der nach und nach mit Teichwasser aufgefüllt wird. Nach ca. 1 Std. ist mehr Teichwasser im Eimer, als Beutelwasser und ich lege den Eimer leicht schräg ins Flachwasser, bis die Fische von alleine raus sind.

3. Die Fische sind sowohl von einen großen Baumarkt, ganz in meiner Nähe, als auch von einem Aquaristik Fachgeschäft etwas weiter weg. Meine Frau hat mich auch schon darauf hingewiesen, dass es immer die Baumarktfische sind, die extreme Ausfälle haben. Das ist aber kein stichhaltiger Beweiß dafür, da aus diesen Quellen jeweils verschiedene Fische gekauft wurden. Die Schwertträger vom Baumarkt sind tot, die Guppies vom Fachgeschäft leben noch. Vielleicht sind die Guppies einfach besser für die Teichhaltung wie die Schwertträger. Allerdings habe ich meine Notropis auch aus beiden Quellen gekauft. Die vom Fachgeschäft haben sich gut gehalten und eingewöhnt und sogar schon gelaicht. Dann später noch welche vom Baumarkt dazu gekauft. Hatte gedacht, dass es der genetischen Vielfallt im Teich vielleicht hilft, wenn die nicht alle miteinander verwand sind. 2 Wochen später waren es aber nur noch unwesentlich mehr, als vor dem Baumarktkauf. Könnte also auch hier sein, dass nur Baumarktfische eingegangen sind.

Ich würde ja gerne mal Fische von Börsen kaufen, finde aber keine Börse. Oder andersrum, immer wenn ich Zeit für Börsen hätte, dann ist keine.

Nächste Woche bekome ich 10 Marcropodus ocellatus von einem Züchter aus Östereich, der die Jungen draußen in der Regentonne aufzieht. So eine Regentonne, die draußen steht, hat doch noch viel größere Temperatur-Schwankungen, als mein Teich. Ich hoffe, dass diese Tiere bei mir bleiben. Schleißlich halte ich Fische, weil ich ein FischLIEBhaber bin und nicht um die reihenweise in den Fischhimel zu schicken. Obwohl die meisten Aquariumfische da wohl sowieso ziemlich schnell landen, wenn ich mir die Kaüfer speziell im Baumarkt so am Samstag anschaue. Oder wenn da mal wieder kleine, süße Kois an 1000ltr. Teichinhaber verkauft werden, weil die sich ja der Teichgröße anpassen usw.

Auch im Killi- und Labyrinter-Forum stehen viele Beispiele erfolgreicher Außenhaltung. Teilweise nur in kleinen Bottichen oder Mörtelkübel ungeschützt auf der Terasse. Auch bei diesen kleinen Pfützen müssen die Wasserwerte doch viel mehr schwanken, als in meinen 4500 ltr. Teich.

Außerdem fragt mich meine Frau so langsam, ob ich unbedingt immer so viel Geld zum Fenster raus werfen muss. Die letzten __ Macropoden und Schwertträger waren zusammen gute EUR 50,-. Die Fische jetzt aus Östereich kosten mit Versand über EUR 150,-. Da wird irgendwann die verständnisvollste Frau ungehalten, wenn mal monatlich für EUR 200,- Fische kauft, die nur eingehen. Sie meint, dann solten wir lieber hin und wieder im Fischrestaurant für EUR 50,- essen gehen. Dann können wir auch Fische genießen (ok, ist makaber )

Axel


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hohe Verluste bei Neuanschaffungen*

Hi Axel,

"Baumarktfische" kommen ja oftmals aus asiatischen Großzüchtereien und werden dort sehr oft mittels hoher Wassertemperaturen schnell auf Verkaufsgröße hochgepuscht (gerade Makropoden). Die sind dazu oft steril (bzw. in mit Medikamenten vollgepumten Becken/Teichen) gehalten worden und daher anfällig gegen unbekannte Keime, auch der plötzliche Temperaturschock (nachts fällt die Wassertemperatur ja doch noch recht stark ab) ist für sie nicht gerade gesundheitsfördernd (stell dir mal vor, Du sitzt monatelang in der Sauna und wirds dann plötzlich rausgeschmissen).

Daher sollten Fische aus den Aquarium langsam an die Temperaturschwankungen angepaßt werden (schon längere Zeit vorher die Heizung runterfahren/abstellen und die Wasserwechsel mittels Teichwasser machen


----------



## goldfisch (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hohe Verluste bei Neuanschaffungen*

Hallo Axel,

Bist du eigentlich sicher, das Deine Fische tot sind ? Meine 
Diamantbarsche waren auch schon mal ein Jahr weg.

Für X. eiseni ist Dein Wasser schon grenzwertig. Die Fundorte sind glaube ich alles Mineralquellen. Ich vermute aber auch eher schlechtes "Material". 
Meine M.opercularis habe ich aus Futternapf, Kleeblatt und Biber zusammengemendelt. Vom Futternapf weiss ich das er von petra-aqua in Tschechien bezieht. 

Schwertträger können wesentlich härter als Guppys sein
Es gibt Schwertträgerformen im Ticitacasee ! Hst Du eigentlich schon mal im   Kölner Bach gefischt ? Den Tieren werden ja sagenhaften Eigenschaften angedichtet.

mfg Jürgen


----------



## AxelU (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hohe Verluste bei Neuanschaffungen*

Hallo Jürgen,

ich glaube schon, dass die __ Macropoden tot sind.

Als ich die in den Teich gegeben habe, haben die sich 2 Std. tot gestellt. Die lagen also wirklich alle 5 nebeneinander im flachen Wasser flach auf dem Boden und haben sich 2 Std. nicht gerührt. Nicht einmal zum Atmen an die Oberfläche. Ich dachte tatsächlich, das war es, 5 x Totalausfall. Dann plötzlich, wie auf Kommando, alle 5 los und den Teich erkundet. 1 Std. später gab es für die anderen etwas Futter und siehe da, alle 5 Macropoden sofort zur Stelle und gefressen, was rein ging. Keine Scheu, kein Verstecken, nichts. Am nächsten Tag wieder. Sobald Futter irgendwo in den Teich kam, waren die Macropoden an vorderster (Fress)Front. Ansonsten erkundeten sie neugierig den Teich. Irgendwo konnte man immer 1 davon sehen. Ich war begeistert von denen, auch weil es nach einer völlig problemlosen EIngewöhnung aussah. Das war das Wochenende. In der Woche sehe ich den Teich nur abends und in der Woche gibt es keine Fütterung. Montag habe ich noch 1 Macropode kurz gesehen. Danach keine mehr. Jetzt ist wieder Wochenende und wieder Fütterung, aber keine Macropode zu sehen. Auch nach stundenlangem Lauern bäuchlings auf einen Kissen am Teichrand ist keine davon zu sehen. So sehr können die sich doch nicht innerhalb von einer Woche geändert haben. Also von neugieriger Fressmaschine zum scheuen Verstecker. Das kann ich mir nicht vorstellen.

Übrigend; auch die roten Schwertträger waren am 1. und 2. Tag eine Pracht. Erkundeten neugierig den ganzen Teich, waren beim Fressen immer vorne dabei und schienen sich auf Anhieb sehr wohl zu fühlen. Entweder war es bei denen wirklich die Temperatur, die in der Woche runter gegangen ist, oder tatsächlich die sterile Hälterung  und Zucht im Aquarium mit Medikamenten und die damit fehlende Widerstandskraft gegen Keime usw. 

Inzwischen glaube ich eher an die Theorie mit den Keimen. Dazu passt recht gut, dass alle Fische aus dem Baumarkt immer 1-4 Tage einen sehr guten und lebhaften Eindruck hinterlassen, dann plötzlich deutlich ruhiger werden und nur noch reglos im Teich stehen, auch kein Futter mehr anrühren und dann plötzlich tot sind. Ich schätze mal die Auswirkung von Krankheitskeimen wird so 3-5 Tage nach dem Einsetzen in den Teich den Höhepunkt haben. Fische, die die 1. Woche überleben haben dann gute Chancen, dass ihr Imunsystem gewinnt und sie im Teich heimisch werden.

Axel


----------



## goldfisch (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hohe Verluste bei Neuanschaffungen*

Hallo Axel,
Ohne Zweckoptimismus zu verbreiten, Makropoden sind Versteckkünstler ! 
mfg Jürgen


----------



## AxelU (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hohe Verluste bei Neuanschaffungen*

Hallo Werner,

vielleicht hast Du ja doch recht.
Inwischen sind neben den 5 Stück Baumarkt Opercularis auch noch 10 Stück Ocellatus vom Züchter in den Teich gekommen. 2 Ocellatus habe ich leider inzwischen tot aus dem Skimmer gefischt. Davor hatte ich auch schon 2 Opercularis tot gefunden. Die Ocellatus habe ich am gleichen Abend noch 2 x kurz gesehen, seit dem sind sie spurlos verschwunden. Wenn ich die Toten abziehe, dann sind es immerhin 11 __ Macropoden die fehlen. Mein Teich ist ein Steinteich mit Unmengen an Höhlen und Vorsprüngen usw. Ein Teil des Teiches geht 50 cm unter eine Holzterasse. Dahin kann ich nich schauen, dort ist es aber schön dunkel. Ich hatte direkt das Gefühlt, dass die Macropoden die Helligkeit nicht so mögen und dunkel Ecken gesucht haben.

Auch die Guppies ware 2 Tage spurlos verschwunden. Gestern waren dann plötzlich wieder Guppies im Teich. Auch die hatten sich während den kalten Tagen wohl unter die Terasse verkrochen.

Wer hat denn sonst noch Macropoden im Teich und kann was zu deren Verhalten und Sichtbarkeit sagen?

Axel


----------



## AxelU (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hohe Verluste bei Neuanschaffungen*

Sie sind doch noch da.

Heute lugten ein paar __ Macropoden-Augen unter der Terasse hervor. Als sie mich gesehen haben, verschwanden sie sofort wieder im Dunkeln.

Werner hatte also doch Recht. Die Biester können sich verdammt gut verstecken.

Jetzt bin ich wieder (fast) glücklich. Man hängt ja doch an den Tierchen und die Vermutung, dass bei mir alles eingeht, hat mich ziemlich traurig gemacht.

Axel


----------



## goldfisch (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hohe Verluste bei Neuanschaffungen*

Hallo Axel,

wenn Du weist wo sie sind, füttere mal an dieser Stelle mit kleinen Mistwürmern oder Frostwürfeln.

Wenn es noch etwas wärmer wird, besetzen sie dann ein Revier in der Nähe von einen  Blatt. Vorher sehe ich meine bestimmt auch nicht wieder.

mfg Jürgen


----------

